# Crystal's Puppy Party Pics. :)



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had just the best time! Only two complaints...lack of sleep and not enough time! lol

Starting out the trip...we had 3 car booster seats strapped in the back of Maggie's SUV. Here's Callie with an expression I swear is her version of "Are we there yet?" :HistericalSmiley:









And keeping in mind she's not quite 2 yet, she did really well. But she did get a bit creative in her seating arrangements.










Or maybe she just wanted to sit with Tessa. I should have lengthened her tether a bit to see if maybe that was it.









Here's Maggie's Sweetness riding like such a pro. She is so aptly named. I don't believe Maggie that she was actually named after a football player.










So I know various angles have already been shared of these next few, but you have no idea how long we've been wanting pics of BA-BA-BA-BENNY AND THE JETT!.










And the way Tammy dresses beautiful Emma, it makes me think of the era of "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"! So here are the two party girls Emma and Callie. Although I'm not too sure how much fun Emma's having with my Callie. :HistericalSmiley:










And now it appears neither girl is happy once Benny joined their 'girls only' hang out. Although Benny seems pretty happy about it. 










However Callie I think changed her mind about Benny invading their 'Girls Only' space. "He is kinda cute mom."










For the life of me I can't figure out why Jett's in this pic of Erin and Tammy with Hunter, Benny & Emma...other then he's a ham and they didn't have the heart to boot him off the chaise. lol










Erin and her hubby Josh. I think Hunter was smitten with Emma...as is Josh. And it's most likely the dress but I like to think I got a pic of Erin's baby bump.










Erin's hubby Josh is A.O.K. in my book. He seemed to like my Jett and Callie.









And Jett and Callie seemed to like Josh too.










Diana with Benny and her darling Lola










Diana's fiance Kevin with Lola. I wasn't sure how easy it would be to talk to the s.o.'s, since they don't post and we don't know them as well. But all the s.o's were just the best!










I think Lola was whispering something really silly in her daddy's ear.










Donna with precious Summer and Sheil. Miss social butterfly Pearl is off somewhere else. Note the look of sheer bliss on wee Summer's face.










Debbie and her darling Sprite. I think her paws may have touched the ground once or twice. :wub:











More to come!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Kerry holding my Jett.









Kerry and Sue having a great conversation. Kind of wish I had sat down and been a part of that conversation rather then taking pics. These 2 ladies I've been wanting to meet forever and I just didn't have as much time with them as I wanted.









Kerry's 3 beauties. Yep all 3 are in that chair. I call them the mermaid girls after I saw this pic.










Another fabulous lady I've been dying to meet! Thanks for the Black & White's Linda! They were delish!









Linda and Miss Bonnie Marie having a little snuggle time.










Is perhaps Nida considering a Chi as her next furry family member? LOVED meeting Nida & Bailey! Nida you are just a sweetheart!! And Bailey is just darling.









Nida's very handsome little man Bailey.










One of my all time favorite pics ev-ah! Maggie snuggling with my little Benny. *sigh*










Ahhhhh...and Pat and Jett FINALLY get to meet.










They both look so happy to give each other real hugs and kisses instead of virtual ones.










Sheil and her darling Pearl. Loved how they matched.










And truly the hostess with the mostest. Gliding along to make sure all her guests are taken care of while holding her precious Tink and rocking wee Ava to sleep in her carrier.











Various shots of people having great conversations, eating great food, and making precious memories. Beautiful Edith...I'm so sad we didn't get a chance to really chat.










EEE GADS!!! There are Chi's at this party? lol At least that's what it looks like they're saying. :HistericalSmiley:










Party under the umbrella.










Party under the canopy. Note the human food and dog treats are all together and are of equal importance










Party somewhere in the middle.










More party on the other side of 'somewhere in the middle'.










Jett & Callie...two exhausted fluffs after a great party!










Thank you soooo much Pat for doing this! We had so much fun!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh those were just awesome , everytime i see the pics i feel like i was there .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness I left out one of my faves!

This is Maggie's Tessa. She was in the middle and every time I would turn around to check in on the fluffs, she would look up at me with those huge soulful eyes. Talk about melting your heart!

All four fluffs traveled soooo well. Both Maggie and I were so proud of them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! Crystal, I hardly even remember seeing you taking pictures....boy was I wrong!! :w00t::thumbsup: I LOVE these pics, especially the one of me kissing my most favovite....Jett!!! :wub: Thanks. The time spent here was way way too short.....next time you need to stay for four or five days.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> WOW! Crystal, I hardly even remember seeing you taking pictures....boy was I wrong!! :w00t::thumbsup: I LOVE these pics, especially the one of me kissing my most favovite....Jett!!! :wub: Thanks. The time spent here was way way too short.....next time you need to stay for four or five days.


Oh that's funny. You should see all the shots I didn't share because they are just too similar to what others have already posted. And I'm just sick that all the ones I took of Carina's Clan didn't turn out. I had the setting for cloudy and forgot to change the setting when the sun came out. And the sun came out when I was taking pics of Carina's fluffs. 

I think I took somewhere around 130 pics. :brownbag:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Crystal you got some great photos of everyone. Pat always out does herself with her puppy parties. I am sure everyone had a great, memorable weekend. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal -- I love it. Just when you think you've seen all the pictures, all the people and all the Malts from every angle, someone comes up with more pix that feel totally different. Great shots and descriptions and of course I was drooling over your car shots as well. :wub::wub::wub: :wub:Babies on board!! They looked like they were so good. And I love that Tessa shot you added. Just all such special pictures. I laughed at the deck picture with the Chi's. Instead of the song, "Who let the dogs out?" this was, "Who let the Chis in?" :happy dance:
Last year I spent so much time picture taking that I didn't socialize as much so thought I'd rectify it this year. But still, I loved seeing everyone so much that it still didn't feel like enough one on one time. I am beyond thrilled that so many came from soooo far this year. It made it extra special. And for me, Crystal, you are even better in person than on-line. Who'd a thunk it??:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I felt like pulling up a chair and visiting with Kerry and Sue, great pictures Crystal, you really captured the moments

I love how everyone was holding each other's babies and lovin on them, one of my favorites is Maggie with precious Benny


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I think you have to start a "caption this" thread for that photo on the deck with the two Chi's. Everytime I look at it I laugh and see something different. I actually think the chi was asking everyone something...but what??:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love, love, love all the pics. Makes me ALMOST feel like I was there. Everyone's pictures are amazing. It is interesting, however, that Jett seems to be in almost every picture, no matter who was taking the shot. LOL. He knows that he's a STAR!!!! And finally -- the much anticipated picture of Ba-Ba-Ba Benny and the Jett.  ADORABLE!!!!

BTW -- is that a Susan Lanci Tinki Harness that Callie is wearing in the car?

Next year I want to come too.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Crystal, I love your pictures! I'm glad that you and Maggie were able to make it to Pat's party. Your car ride looked like such fun! And your babies are so adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Love, love, love all the pics. Makes me ALMOST feel like I was there. Everyone's pictures are amazing. It is interesting, however, that Jett seems to be in almost every picture, no matter who was taking the shot. LOL. He knows that he's a STAR!!!! And finally -- the much anticipated picture of Ba-Ba-Ba Benny and the Jett.  ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> BTW -- is that a Susan Lanci Tinki Harness that Callie is wearing in the car?
> 
> Next year I want to come too.



:blush: I think I may have created a monster with Jett. He sees a camera and he just plops himself down...front and center! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: 

And dang you have a good eye. That is a Susan Lanci harness but not a Tinki Harness. I don't think those a good option for car booster seats. She's in the Tail Bow Heart of her Step In Harnesses. Jett's in the Black Crystal Paws. I need to get to work and put them on my web site but there is just so many colors and options. I just haven't had the time. But if you want anything from Susan Lanci, I can get it for you. I have an order going in this week for some collars for a few customers.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, you got such great pics Crystal! so great you got to go!:aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - great pictures and oh that one of my Tessa!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What gorgeous pictures Crystal. :biggrin: yes, your Jett is the man of the hour, also Benny  they seem to have managed to be in most shots. Such cute little boys. :heart: Callie is darling :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

More great pictures, Crystal. It was SO nice meeting you finally!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my goodness I left out one of my faves!
> 
> This is Maggie's Tessa. She was in the middle and every time I would turn around to check in on the fluffs, she would look up at me with those huge soulful eyes. Talk about melting your heart!
> 
> All four fluffs traveled soooo well. Both Maggie and I were so proud of them.


 LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS PIC........ Looks like everyone had a wonderful time and all the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

fun fun fun photos  thanks for sharing, Crystal ^_^


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Crystal, I really enjoyed watching your pics, too! There're always new ones I haven't seen before!

Your babies look supercute in the carseat, wow, that's what I call a comfy ride!!! :w00t:

I'm sure you all had a wonderful day at Pat's house and will always remember that unforgettable time! Wish I could have been there ...! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I love your pics, Krystal! All the peeps and pups are so adorable and your commentary is divine! Thank you for sharing these. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love your pics Crystal, there's just too many sweet faces to pick a fav... and I agree loved the commentary too. It captured the spirit of the day.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal my love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a pleasure it was. Not enough time, but I certainly felt I got a great dose of you!!!!! Loved our time together. 

Benny and Jett really did hog the camera didn't they?! I know I sound like a broken record, but you know how proud I am of my Benny boy! Who would have thought he would demand to be in pics w/a smile on his face and then fall asleep in Maggie's arms. I've decided I'm going to worry less and less about Benny's reactiveness. He really did better than I thought. With over 40 dogs I was so worried, but he did great. Benny and the Jett.....I'll remember that forever! One of those pics are getting framed. 

Yes Emma....she's my 80's rocker check. Feathers, hot pink lace and denim LOL!!!!!!!! I love her in feathers for some reason hehe! Her and Callie were so cute together. 

All the pics were great. We all got similar pics b/c those were the shining moments of the day. We couldn't get enough of them!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Crystal! I enjoyed looking at all of your pictures of the party! So, so many wonderful shots of the party! Callie and Jett look as gorgeous as ever in the pictures ... I love the one of them resting together! And, you look beautiful in all of the pictures I've seen of you!

Thank you so much for sharing all of the pictures of such a wonderful group of people and their precious doggies! Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

Really nice pictures thank you for sharing


----------

